# 6th Dec.tomorrow twelfth night tonight?



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Don't forget to take down the tree and decorations tomorrow at the latest or you'll have bad luck the rest of the year >


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

I think its today. Well thats what her downstairs says and ours are down and out. 

Thank f*ck its over for another year.


----------



## HurricaneSmith (Jul 13, 2007)

We did it today. Not risking bad luck.  

I washed, cleaned and tidied, the van. Yvonne sorted the bedding and linen. All ready for our next trip. 

.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Unless of course, you are in France where the decorations stay up until the end of January -all about the three Magi and their visit... this is celebrated throughout the month by special cakes with hard figures inside in order to keep French dentists happy - called something like "corona" which means "crowns" - presumably what said dentists spend February fitting and charging for....

So no need to worry for those in France unless you have suspect teeth....


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Thanks a bunch Dave. Dental appointment tomorrow here in Algarve.


Ray.


----------



## Drew (May 30, 2005)

I took ours lights and tree down on Thursday, except for the tree in the garden. I leave these on all the time, not lit, but can be switched on whenever.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

We'll be doing ours at some point today, we have some outside ones too, which may or may not be left, we left them at the other house, not sure about here yet.


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

Drew, glad you left the tree in the garden. Bugger to put it up again next year, and where to store???


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Just finishing taking ours down.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Took ours down and up again this morning, I´ll let you work that out:grin2:

We have neighbours all around who keep window lights and outside stuff glowing until about March :laugh:
Almost Easer time. We laugh about it because I keep saying "They still have their lights on" I think it´s just to brighten up the dark winter.


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Took ours down Tuesday, house does look a bit bare now! But I’ll get over it.

Andy


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

I assumed we would escape the decorations by leaving early for the sun. But no, they came as well and now I am waiting for them to get packed up and hidden away ready for the return trip.


Ray.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Ours down and packed away today 

We had friends round for dinner on sat evening and we all seem to have consumed a a fair few bottles of wine, it was a good night 

Can’t say we were looking forward to taking down the decorations this morning , but young Albert came to help and was running up and down stairs with boxes and trees 

Exhausted me just watching him :grin2:

Sandra


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

I took mine down on 6th - have to give the Magi some light to find their way!


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Baaaaa Humbug, hardly worth putting them away as Christmas adds will be appearing soon.


Ray.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

It was worth putting them up

I loved the trees all 4 of them

Loved the lights in the outdoor conifer and the holly tree 

And I remember when Albert was diagnosed with melonoma 

I thought that would be our last Christmas together

And as I put away the decorations I remember most are over 25 years old

Carefully stored from year to year 

Much like memories 

Sandra


----------

